# ...der mit dem Mink tanzt



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Tut mir leid aber ich brauchte für diesen Thread mal einen richtigen "Aufhänger"!
.....denn ich bin immer noch total aufgeregt, mein Herz schlägt wie toll und die Gefühle fahren gerade mit mir Achterbahn.

Eigentlich wollte ich vorhin nur ein paar Bilder zu einigen Thraed's hier im Forum schießen,das habe ich auch gemacht. Ich machte mir den 10.00 Uhr Kaffee und sah mir die "frischen" Bilder noch einmal an.
Es viel mir auf das ein Bild vergessen wurde, also mit Kaffee Tasse und Kamera wieder zurück an den Teich.
Und da war er! Zuerst dachte ich Nachbar's Kater treibt dort sein Unwesen , nein der war es diesmal nicht.
Dieser Artgenosse heißt ganz anders *!!!!!* 
                
Erst liefert er ein einmaliges Foto-Shooting ab und dann belohnte er sich selbst.
Kopf über in den Teich und anderes Ufer wieder raus, natürlich mit Fisch(Hand großer,schwarzer __ Goldfisch); na prima !
Der Kerl bringt meinen ganzen Tagesablauf durcheinander!

Schönen Tag noch,....*der mit dem Mink tanzt,    Ron!*


----------



## bekamax (20. Apr. 2015)

"Das Forum hat schuld!"

Hi, warum?
Schönes Tier! Aber unsere einheimischen sind mir lieber,.... wobei Schaden  richten wohl beide genug an. Deiner dürfte aber wohl ein besonders frecher Kerl sein. Und tagaktiv... schon komisch... Vielleicht ist er jemandem entlaufen?


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

moin.... deine riesen koi fressen den doch zum fruehstueck 

gruss marco


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Die Fragen sollten doch eher heißen; Wie werde ich den Gesellen wieder los ; ist er ein Einzelgänger oder ist er mit Familie da .....und wie lange hält die Mahlzeit vor.
Er hat seine Schnauze auf den Holzsteg gerieben, dh. er hat sein Revier gekennzeichnet/abgesteckt!
Wie ich es auch drehe, es läuft immer auf Lebendfalle heraus.
Sage ich einen Jäger bescheid wird der mir sofort antworten; Hier darf ich nicht schießen.
Und der NaBu wird auch nicht wie bei "Dakteri" mit ein schiehlendes Narkose-Gewehr auftauchen.

He Marco, sind doch keine Kampf-Karpfen,aber schön wäre es!

Hallo Karin, ich habe mir solche Mühe gegeben den ganzen "Umstand" in eine  gut lesbare Geschichte zuschreiben. Warst Du beim Bilder ansehen so perplex, das der Text gleich wieder in Vergessenheit geriet, da steht auch das "*Warum*" drin.

*....der mit den Mink tanzt, Ron!*


----------



## Sven (20. Apr. 2015)

Gönn ihm doch ab und an einen Happen. Gegen die übliche Goldfischplage kommt doch auch ein ganzes Rudel dieser Kampfwürste nicht an.
Ich bin jedesmal begeistert wenn morgens der __ Fischreiher oder ein Eisvogel am Teich ist.


----------



## bekamax (20. Apr. 2015)

Ok, ok, wer mitdenkt ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Apr. 2015)

Da du ihm schon einen Namen gegeben hast , wird's wohl dein neues Haustier ! 
Markieren tun  so einige Tiere ihr Revier ! Hast nicht so einen Artgenossen der dies um ! Deinen Garten machen könnte ? Ansonsten kommst zu uns rüber und nimmst dir ein Waschbär mit ! Der wird nicht zur Plage, der ist putzig !


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

du koenntest ihn grillen und für deine frau ne mütze machen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Warum die Tiere vernichten, verjagen... anstatt Lebensraum zu bieten. 
Gib ihm einen Namen (Hans-Günter z.B.)


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

weil das ein wildtier ist und genau wie waschbaer, fuchs und was weiss ich im garten lieber nicht gehalten werden sollte.
er macht schaden und geht NATUERLICH den weg des geringsten wiederstandes.

und glaub mir.....ron hat soviel NATUR vor der haustuer da muss das tierchen nicht im garten leben

ausserdem ist er ein neozoen und damit eine bedrohung für unsere einheimischen arten.
hier im optikpark, jetziges bugagelände, hat er fast alle bodenbrüter vertrieben.

die natur hilft sich selbst...es sei den der mensch schleppt was ein


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Unter der Rubrik "Biete"   hätte hier einen Mink zu vergeben, natürlich für Lau, wer möchte?

Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt.
Auf einer Nerz-Farm in Burg sind vor etlichen Jahren 10 000 frei gelassen worden, zwischen 6- 7000 konnten sie wohl wieder einfangen, ein paar hunderte wurden wohl auf der A2 platt gemacht aber ca. 1500 konnten sich wohl wieder anpassen und haben offensichtlich überlebt. Sie haben riesige Einzugs-Gebiete bis zu 20 Hektar.
Bei meinen Nachbar fehlen 3 Goldorfen, also kommt er immer wieder, solange bis die "gedeckte Tafel" versiegt.
Er ist ein wahrer Meister seines Faches, von Ufer zu Ufer sind es knappe 4m, rein springen,Fisch fangen und andere Seite wieder raus in ca. 3sek. !

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (20. Apr. 2015)

Dann sorg immer für Nachschub, und du kannst im Sommer mit ihm zusammen trainieren.


----------



## Joachim (20. Apr. 2015)

Sollten wir das nicht in Tiere im und am Teich verschieben? Ist doch fast zu schade für die Plauderecke, oder? Was meinst du Ron?


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> du kannst im Sommer mit ihm zusammen trainieren.


Dit will Ick sehen , wenn Ron die 4m mit Fisch im M... unter die 3sec schafft ! 
Tja , Pelztiere aus Nordamerika .... Waschbär ist auch so ein 20er Jahre Flüchtling . Da man zu dem Thema keine richtige Antwort bekommt , selbst von ... lassen wir das !!
Ist wie bei einigen Pflanzen , ihr habt sogar ein Wort für ! Die wurden auch von "Pflanzenkundigen" mitgebracht .
Vielleicht hilft Katzenfutter ?


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Ja was soll ich denn mit ihm trainieren, er kann doch schon alles, vom Männchen machen bis Fische angeln!
Hi Achim! Ist mir egal Hauptsache er ist bzw. bleibt weg! ......Am Wasser geht ja noch aber im Wasser???
Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (20. Apr. 2015)

Nicht du ihn trainieren, er dich. damit Andre und ich was zum Lachen haben


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

so pass mal auf....

1. du gehst frueh schlafen
2. du fruehstueckst muesli
3. du stellst deiner frau einen stuhl hin
4. du stellst ne kamera auf
5. du ziehst deine sportsachen an UND ....




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBfLax5Jqtg_


total easy


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Mit dem Reinspringen und 4m schwimmen mag noch klappen, der schwierige Teil ist das mit dem Fisch und das wieder raus kommen!

Ron!


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Oh Marco, wenn es so easy ist, lade ich Dich 6. gerne dazu ein!

Ron!


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2015)

wenn du einen 2. stuhl hinstellst.....


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2015)

Gott sei dank deeeeen hab ich!
Oder sollte ich lieber die John  Wayne Nummer abziehen? 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Sven (21. Apr. 2015)

Wenn dein Mink öfter zum Fischen kommt würde ich mir sogar überlegen, wie ich ihn bei der Jagd filmen kann. Wann hat man sonst schon mal die Gelegenheit so einen putzigen Jäger unter so guten Umständen vor die Kamera zu bekommen. Ab 10.000 Klicks bei Youtube hätte er sich dann auch bestimmt einen Namen verdient...


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Sven!
Ist nicht so einfach, ich meine mit der Wasserspiegelung, Windrichtung, außerdem bin ich der Geschädigte wenn er meine "Rentenanlage" aus dem Wasser fischt, für ein paar Tausend Klicks.
Au, man das sehe ich aber ganz anders.

Übriging's er war wieder da, so zw. 7 u. 8.00 Uhr, ich habe meine Solarleuchte in die Sonne gestellt, und was soll ich euch sagen; Er benutzt sogar die kleine Treppe.
  Frische nasse Flecken! Auch auf dem Holzdeck!
       
 Ron!


----------



## Sven (21. Apr. 2015)

Wie geil  Die Treppe sieht aber auch aus als hättest du sie extra für ihn gebaut.
Wahrscheinlich hält er dich für seinen großen Wohltäter.
Magst du vielleicht ein paar Dutzend Gründlinge haben? Die schmecken ganz hervorragend meint unser Eisvogel.


----------



## Tanny (21. Apr. 2015)

schau mal hier: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/zu-viele-fische-im-teich.43952/

Da kannst Du viele Fische geschenkt bekommen 

...damit Dein neues Familienmitglied nicht verhungert 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Ach manno, Ihr seit so nett zu mir, aber ich will den KNILCH doch gar nicht!
Eigentlich dachte ich, ich kann mein SV-Urlaub so richtig genießen(Leistenbruch, OP war genau vor einer Woche),jetzt kommt solch ein Sack dazwischen.
Ich lehne mal dankend ab!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2015)

Also wenn du ihn auf bestimmte Zeiten trainiert hast,  dann komm ich mal zum schauen rüber und bring ihm ein paar  Snacks 

LG René


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Ja Rene, komm rüber! Du bekommst auch die Tagschicht und sonstige Filmrechte!

Ron!


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Danke Achim!
So schnell kommt man also zu einem neuen Avatar-Bild!
Du wirst lachen, daran dachte ich auch schon! 
Aber wenn Du kannst, sollte dann sollte die Überschrift geändert werden, in; Der mit den Mink tanzt...
Lassen wir einfach mal das Forum da raus!

Danke Ron!


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Danke Achim, das" pflutscht" ja richtig

nochmals Danke Ron!


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo!
Der Besuch meines "Freundes" zeigt seit einigen Tagen seine Unsichtbare  Hinterlassenschaft.
Einige Fische reiben / schubbern sich, andere springen auch.
Gestern gab es Arznei, Omnisan, seit dem hat das Springen aufgehört, aber das Schubbern nicht.
Die UVC war aus, aber alles geht so schnell. Gestern, das ganze Wasser schön blau, Heute eigentlich wieder der Normal-Zustand.
Könnte es sein das der __ Hel-x Filter die Medizin schneller verdunsten lässt bzw. vergast?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lyliana (21. Mai 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Einige Fische reiben / schubbern sich, andere springen auch.



Ähm, darf ich ganz doof fragen ... warum?
Was hat der da gelassen? Was tragen die für __ Parasiten mit sich rum? 

Sorry klingt vielleicht wirklich doof aber ... ich weiß es wirklich nicht. ... 
und ich will ja lernen.


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2015)

Ich frag mal mit Lyliana mit


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2015)

An die "Frauenrunde"!
Alle Gäste von __ Fischreiher, __ Enten u.a. haben meistens was im "Gepäck"  dabei.
Häufig sind es __ Parasiten, Einzeller oder Mehrzeller.
Die Einzeller sieht man nur unter dem Mikroskop, die Mehrzeller kann man auch mit blosem Auge erkennen.
Also ohne die Bücher kann ich es auch nicht aus dem "FF" sagen, ich bin ja nicht Doc __ Schneider,  .....genau darum nehme ich ein Breit-Band-Mittel.
Unter Fischkrankheiten findet man sicherlich im Web auch mehr ,wo dann nur die eine Krankheit speziell betrachtet wird zB. Hautwürmer oder Costia.
Ich muss mich da genauso durchwühlen wie Ihr und ohne Hilfe ist es dann immer nur ins blaue geraten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2015)

Die Parsiten / Bakterien werden wahrscheinlich schon da gewesen sein, da sie praktisch überall vorkommen. Nur wird sich der Stress durch den Räuber auf das Immunsystem ausgewirkt habe. Dann die Temperaturschwankungen usw, da kommt dann eins zum anderen und schon gehts rund.

LG René


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2015)

Ach Rene, ich kann ja nicht einmal sagen ob der Mink so 110% daran Schuld ist oder war.
Drei Wochen vorher hatte sich ein Entenpaar im Pflanzen-Klärteich niedergelassen.
Ausgerechnet da, sehr schlechte Einflugschneise für Vögel, der __ Flieder hängt dort sehr tief, aber irgendwie haben sie es ja geschafft.
Krankheiten sind für mich ein schweres Thema, da kann man auch keine Ideen umsetzen o.ä..
Eventuell kannst Du auch recht haben, aber wer untersucht denn seine Fische halbjährlich oder macht einen Abstrich, wenn sie äußerlich Gesund wirken.

Gruß Ron!


----------

